# amp(s) for 2 18" ssds



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

what are some decently priced amps to throw 2 18" fi ssd's i havent picked the ohms yet till i know what amp im gonna get for them. If i can get away cheaper with 2 smaller amps compared to 1 big one ill go that route. I'll be ordering one sub withint he next 2 weeks


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

whats your Idea of deacently priced?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

dunno actually. i paid like 350 for my hifonics bx1500d like 2 years ago :uh:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

i'm getting a sundown audio SAZ-1500D in the next couple days. i would say get one and run it at 1 ohm. get two dual 1 ohm subs and the one amp, thats what i would do.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

arent those like 4-500 ?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i found a Autotek SS1900.1D for like $366 shipped at ikesounds with 1yr warranty 

1900-Watts RMSx1 @ 1 ohm. is this my best bet for cheap?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 19 2007, 11:28 PM~8350505
> *arent those like 4-500 ?
> *



here is a referb. they also have b stock, its worth the extra money.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sundown-Audio-SAZ-1500...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ok i been thinking if i decided to do the played out idea of subs in a casket i need input. im gonna try and go up to the funeral home tomorrow and get internal measurements fo a steel casket. i have 2 ideas here. first either build the box then put it in the casket or build it inside the casket to make sure its a good fit. With my setup in the hearse i was told by u guys to do subs up port back. how would i do it in this situation? do one chamber and have port at the end?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

bump


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 20 2007, 12:22 AM~8350882
> *i found a Autotek SS1900.1D for like $366 shipped at ikesounds with 1yr warranty
> 
> 1900-Watts RMSx1 @ 1 ohm. is this my best bet for cheap?
> *



i'd do it... just make sure your electrical is able to handle it. probably looking at close to a 200a draw.

they didnt have any mean machines when you looked?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 20 2007, 02:08 AM~8351319
> *ok i been thinking if i decided to do the played out idea of subs in a casket i need input. im gonna try and go up to the funeral home tomorrow and get internal measurements fo a steel casket. i have 2 ideas here. first either build the box then put it in the casket or build it inside the casket to make sure its a good fit. With my setup in the hearse i was told by u guys to do subs up port back. how would i do it in this situation? do one chamber and have port at the end?
> 
> 
> ...



just build a simple square box. i would if i had the room like you do, especially since you want to get loud.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 20 2007, 12:20 PM~8353169
> *just build a simple square box.  i would if i had the room like you do, especially since you want to get loud.
> *


true... as much space as he have, he can go with just about any enclosure alignment he see fit.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 20 2007, 12:19 PM~8353155
> *i'd do it... just make sure your electrical is able to handle it. probably looking at close to a 200a draw.
> 
> they didnt have any mean machines when you looked?
> *


what dio you mean "mean machines"



> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 20 2007, 12:25 PM~8353192
> *true... as much space as he have, he can go with just about any enclosure alignment he see fit.
> *


i thought about havin the subs right when u open my back door as a diff idea. subs up port back. BUT how far away from the back door would the port need to be?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 20 2007, 12:41 AM~8350998
> *here is a referb.  they also have b stock, its worth the extra money.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sundown-Audio-SAZ-1500...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *



nice find super dodge... hearse, click the link :biggrin:

before you ask, if you can scoop the SAZ for around $450 shipped, i would go for it over the autotek. The SAZ's power rating are at (iirc) 12 or so volts. If you get your electric proper and can hold around a 13.9-14.5, you'll be pretty good. Just be ready to feed that amp.

and MM (mean machine) is one of the autotek lines (i.e. SS, SX, MM, etc)


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 20 2007, 12:56 PM~8353395
> *nice find super dodge... hearse, click the link :biggrin:
> 
> and MM (mean machine) is one of the autotek lines (i.e. SS, SX, MM, etc)
> *



i stay on the look out for deals.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

that sundown only does 1500 unless its underrated the autoek does 1900  and is only a few bucks more. and i posted the autotek cuz its just under what the subs need


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i didnt read before posting my bad


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 20 2007, 01:02 PM~8353433
> *i didnt read before posting my bad
> *


nah, i edited my post ... you caught it before i finished editing it.

the autotek will realistically hit you with about 1800wRMS, but the sundown supposdly have a better build.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

if my check gets here like todayish ill prob just wait and let the auction end so i can snatch it for less then 350


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 20 2007, 01:03 PM~8353447
> *nah, i edited my post ... you caught it before i finished editing it.
> 
> the autotek will realistically hit you with about 1800wRMS, but the sundown supposdly have a better build.
> *


ive never had a factory refurb are they trusty? and even with a better build why not still go with a amp that puts out more power? dumb question btu i need the reasoning


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

the sundow can be played down to .35 ohm. here check this out, imo it seems like a better amp. however i have never used either one so....

http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/i...?showtopic=7116 -- Standard Voltages


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 20 2007, 01:14 PM~8353501
> *the sundow can be played down to .35 ohm.  here check this out, imo it seems like a better amp.  however i have never used either one so....
> 
> http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/i...?showtopic=7116 -- Standard Voltages
> *


imagine a 225a - 315a alt, and a kinetik HC2400 on the sundown at .5ohm.

seems to be an easy pick :dunno:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

1 ohm nominal = 1510 watts @ 78% efficiency (voltage fell from 14.3v, to 12.4 volts 1 batt

1 ohm nominal = 1635 watts @ 75% efficiency (voltage fell from 14.3v, to 12.8 volts 2 batts. 

still commin up short though.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 20 2007, 01:26 PM~8353575
> *1 ohm nominal = 1510 watts @ 78% efficiency (voltage fell from 14.3v, to 12.4 volts 1 batt
> 
> 1 ohm nominal = 1635 watts @ 75% efficiency (voltage fell from 14.3v, to 12.8 volts 2 batts.
> ...


homie those are real world tests, not rated power. i'm telling you, its enough power for two ssd's. if you want to milk it a little more then get the dual 2 ohm subs and run it at .5 ohm.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:angry: decisions decision. im tryin to get the best bang for the buck - and those test sia dthey were with 80-85 amp alts. my caddy has 112 or 115 i believe so would my results be higher?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 20 2007, 01:05 PM~8353462
> *ive never had a factory refurb are they trusty? and even with a better build why not still go with a amp that puts out more power? dumb question btu i need the reasoning
> *



i dont stray away from refurbs. pretty much, when they are FACTORY refurbished, they are coming out of there with the same potential for proper performance as the new ones are. They just still have the "old" board, and shell, and whatever was fried (probably an FET or whatever it might be) was replaced (and thats if anything was fried to begin with, could have been a manufacturer defect that was fixed).


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 20 2007, 01:32 PM~8353612
> *:angry: decisions decision. im tryin to get the best bang for the buck - and those test sia dthey were with 80-85 amp alts. my caddy has 112 or 115 i believe so would my results be higher?
> *


depending on what your alt puts out at idle and his put out at idle, yes it will be more..

you gotta a pay attention to the voltage, notice he's pulling those numbers at 12.5 volts.. if you upgrade your alt to a 225 or even a 180, and add a HC2400, your gonna be in the 13.5 - 13.8 range, and your gonna be seeing more output from the amp.

he's sayin .5 is solid for tones and music... i would role with it...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 20 2007, 01:36 PM~8353652
> *depending on what your alt puts out at idle and his put out at idle, yes it will be more..
> 
> you gotta a pay attention to the voltage, notice he's pulling those numbers at 12.5 volts.. if you upgrade your alt to a 225 or even a 180, and add a HC2400, your gonna be in the 13.5 - 13.8 range, and your gonna be seeing more output from the amp.
> ...


whats a hc2400 a batt?


----------



## Boss Hog (Jul 16, 2007)

my homie has 2 18" Kickers comps and they don't sound good unless he has a set of 12s or 10s with them 18s, the 18s have very low hz so you don't get alot of the higher end hz but they still hit hard.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boss Hog_@Jul 20 2007, 07:35 PM~8355783
> *my homie has 2 18" Kickers comps and they don't sound good unless he has a  set of 12s or 10s with them 18s, the 18s have very low hz  so you don't get alot of the higher end hz but they still hit hard.
> *


i have one 18" sub and it plays just fine. it hits all the notes up to about 50Hz.


----------



## Boss Hog (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 20 2007, 06:42 PM~8355804
> *i have one 18" sub and it plays just fine.  it hits all the notes up to about 50Hz.
> *


Yah im not saying they don't hit hard, but you can tell its missing alot of the bass that 12s or 10s produce.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boss Hog_@Jul 20 2007, 07:45 PM~8355811
> *Yah im not saying they don't hit hard, but you can tell its missing alot of the bass that 12s or 10s produce.
> *



50Hz is pretty high on the bass notes. usually music uses between 32-42Hz.


----------



## Boss Hog (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 20 2007, 06:47 PM~8355824
> *50Hz is pretty high on the bass notes.  usually music uses between 32-42Hz.
> *


Ahh your not telling me nothing i dont know! good to hear your happy with your 1 sub!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boss Hog_@Jul 20 2007, 07:35 PM~8355783
> *my homie has 2 18" Kickers comps and they don't sound good unless he has a  set of 12s or 10s with them 18s, the 18s have very low hz  so you don't get alot of the higher end hz but they still hit hard.
> *


wrong. u can blast rock and roll or anything if its setup right. the guys here will even state that. :uh:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 20 2007, 08:09 PM~8355916
> *wrong. u can blast rock and roll or anything if its setup right. the guys here will even state that.  :uh:
> *


i tried to tell him, but you know how some people can be. just get two 12"s, put them in a prefab sealed box and call it a day hearse. :roflmao:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i made that mistake when i was younger. i have a hearse. im goin big or goin home


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 20 2007, 08:18 PM~8355955
> *i made that mistake when i was younger. i have a hearse. im goin big or goin home
> *


i was kidding. :uh:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 20 2007, 08:22 PM~8355976
> *i was kidding. :uh:
> *


get outa my topic hater :buttkick:


----------



## Boss Hog (Jul 16, 2007)

like isaid before he ant telling me nothing! its a prefrance and no i dont use prefabed boxes !


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boss Hog_@Jul 20 2007, 07:35 PM~8355783
> *my homie has 2 18" Kickers comps and they don't sound good unless he has a  set of 12s or 10s with them 18s, the 18s have very low hz  so you don't get alot of the higher end hz but they still hit hard.
> *


this is what you said. thats basicly saying 18s cant hit high notes which is proven not to be true


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 20 2007, 08:25 PM~8355990
> *get outa my topic hater :buttkick:
> *


 :tears: your mean...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:nosad:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 20 2007, 08:58 PM~8356138
> *:nosad:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the sundown amp will power them just fine, its just extremely expensive for the amt of power it puts out.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 21 2007, 09:52 AM~8358426
> *the sundown amp will power them just fine, its just extremely expensive for the amt of power it puts out.
> *


what would be your opinion of a lesser expensive amp that would power them nicely?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

could look around for an mtx 1501 or rf 1501bd they are lil older so they shouldnt be expensive at all... memphis/xfire 2000d's can be found for 350-500bux you just have to look for them


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

Im a fuckin moron :uh: i wasnt paying attention and forgot the ssd's were only 800 rms not 1000. so i benn lookin for bigger amps then needed :twak:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 21 2007, 01:14 PM~8359008
> *could look around for an mtx 1501 or rf 1501bd they are lil older so they shouldnt be expensive at all... memphis/xfire 2000d's can be found for 350-500bux you just have to look for them
> *


MTX 1501D? they have a few on ebay in the under 300 range 

havent came across the rockford fosgate one on ebay/


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 21 2007, 01:33 PM~8359075
> *MTX 1501D? they have a few on ebay in the under 300 range
> 
> havent came across the rockford fosgate one on ebay/
> *


they do over 1500w rms I hate the controls on them.... good ass amps though to saythe least


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

whats so bad about the controls?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 21 2007, 02:07 PM~8359204
> *whats so bad about the controls?
> *


dont like how they are labeled


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

that dont tell me too much :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

theres nothing wrong with them.... get the damn amp


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

now was that so hard :scrutinize:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

that amps 2 ohm staple so im wantin the dual 2 ohm subs then>?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

yes


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

<s>wtf is a whats a hc2400? a batt?? </s>



nm figured it out but are they needed and will asmaller one suffice. with shippin the hc2400 is 300 on ebay


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 21 2007, 04:16 PM~8359731
> *<s>wtf is a whats a hc2400? a batt?? </s>
> nm figured it out but are they needed and will asmaller one suffice. with shippin the hc2400 is 300 on ebay
> *


dont get that hc2400 if your not upgrading your alt. if you want a cheap replacement, everstartmaxx is what's been recommended over the optima price tag. im not sure how power hungry the 1501 is so pit or someone else will rock that answer out.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 21 2007, 04:16 PM~8359731
> *<s>wtf is a whats a hc2400? a batt?? </s>
> nm figured it out but are they needed and will asmaller one suffice. with shippin the hc2400 is 300 on ebay
> *


Odyssey batteries > Kinetik


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 21 2007, 04:27 PM~8359776
> *Odyssey batteries > Kinetik
> *


best place to look for these? and what type exactly am i lookin for?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

google ***** Im too lazy to get the addy for you
Id do a 1500/1700 under the hood and a 1500/1700 out back close to the amp(s)

that mtx has 1/0 inputs so 1/0 power n ground are a must


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 21 2007, 04:59 PM~8359918
> *google ***** Im too lazy to get the addy for you
> Id do a 1500/1700 under the hood and a 1500/1700 out back close to the amp(s)
> 
> ...


i did look it up :angry: why do u think i asked what type to go with ? when i asked where to look i ment for best price


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

im on the site lookin at them right now. i have a 2 optima yellows at the moment. am i safe with these? or should i upgrade to a odyssey? i hate askin questions and soundin dumb


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the optimas are fine.... just when they take a shit go with odyssey


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

thx for the input everyone. ill be askin bore questions regarding box once i get the first one sub ordered, i wanna do 2 seperate boxes side by side then make them look like 1 big one with 1 with beauty panels


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 22 2007, 03:21 PM~8364434
> *thx for the input everyone. ill be askin bore questions regarding box once i get the first one sub ordered, i wanna do 2 seperate boxes side by side then make them look like 1 big one with 1 with beauty panels
> *


i would recoment one large chamber with one port in the center.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

reason im wantin to 2 boxes is............ im buying 1 sub now the other in a bit. and each hearse is different on the inside when it comes to width for the most part. the back door is narrower then the width from wall to wall on the inside. so i can put one box in at a time then adjust them as needed then use beauty panels to make adjustments for looks at needed.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 22 2007, 04:04 PM~8364692
> *reason im wantin to 2 boxes is............ im buying 1 sub now the other in a bit. and each hearse is different on the inside when it comes to width for the most part. the back door is narrower then the width from wall to wall on the inside.  so i can put one box in at a time then adjust them as needed then use beauty panels to make adjustments for looks at needed.
> *


make one box *****..... tinkering and fucking around with diff boxes will cause it to sound like shit


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

either way ill need panels to make the box be a perfect fit. and im buyin 1 sub now. dont have the money for both at the moment. so i wanna be able to listen to. partial reason for 2 boxes.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i do have a question though. does it make a difference weather its 2 subs one box or 2 seperate boxes? i heard this a long time ago and didnt believe it. 1 box subs work together :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

provided all things are the exact same no it doesnt affect them by having seperate enclosure.... you get into different shapes/dimensions for individual boxes that can affect how they load and perform. if you are doing seperate boxes make them the EXACT same


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

they would be the same exact box.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i might be gettin this hearse this week. so my 18s would be in here. the table slides out the back and through both the side doors. any ideas for boxes? im thinkin have the boxes above the floor in the back so that the table can still slide out from under it?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

if it where mine i'd rip all that out and build a wall. thats just me though.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

no walls :angry: im tryin to keep this damn near stock accept system, rims-maybe, and bags


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 22 2007, 10:10 PM~8366831
> *i might be gettin this hearse this week. so my 18s would be in here. the table slides out the back and through both the side doors. any ideas for boxes? im thinkin have the boxes above the floor in the back so that the table can still slide out from under it?
> *


thats doable, just build a "table" you will need to make sure everything is secure though


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ok folks ordering the next sub in the next few days. i still havent put in the 1 18 i had. said fuck it and decided to weight. so im not paying for the amp but i get the pick. so sundown 1500 then for 2 18" ssd's?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

sounds good to me


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jan 10 2008, 02:27 PM~9658782
> *ok folks ordering the next sub in the next few days. i still havent put in the 1 18 i had. said fuck it and decided to weight. so im not paying for the amp but i get the pick. so sundown 1500 then for 2 18" ssd's?
> *


whats your price limit for an amp


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 10 2008, 05:05 PM~9660138
> *whats your price limit for an amp
> *


keep in mind he will have TWO dual 2 ohm subs...

we can do a .5 ohm ohmload on an amp or 2ohm ohmload....


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

You've got 2 dual 2 ohm subs? It might be cheaper to get 2 amps that do [email protected]


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

fuck cheap :| ill drop a lil loot for one  if i know it will pound


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 10 2008, 05:05 PM~9660138
> *whats your price limit for an amp
> *


 4-450 :biggrin: no more then that shipped


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jan 10 2008, 07:51 PM~9660971
> *4-450 :biggrin: no more then that shipped
> *


Well the SAZ-1500D can be run at .5 ohms, but you have no warranty coverage, so you better be careful.

Do you already have more than 1 battery and an upgraded alternator? Are you running any other amps?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ill be using stock alt unless i can find one for one of the hearse im lookin at.im havin a bitch finding a stock alt for this fucker let alone a high output one. first hearse has a 386 4 barrel carb. 2nd has either a 305 or 350 not sure on that yet. and i wanna try to run only 1 amp. dash speakers will be on head unit. as for batts ill run 2


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I blew a 2 year old 135 amp police alternator with 1,100 watts and a single group 65 duralast gold battery... I'd get the biggest alternator you an find.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jan 10 2008, 07:55 PM~9661440
> *I blew a 2 year old 135 amp police alternator with 1,100 watts and a single group 65 duralast gold battery... I'd get the biggest alternator you an find.
> *


hno:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I don't know about you, but I probably wouldn't buy a $450+ amp if I was playing it without warranty coverage. I'd look into some other amps.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jan 10 2008, 07:53 PM~9661426
> *ill be using stock alt unless i can find one for one of the hearse im lookin at.im havin a bitch finding a stock alt for this fucker let alone a high output one. first hearse has a 386 4 barrel carb. 2nd has either a 305 or 350 not sure on that yet. and i wanna try to run only 1 amp. dash speakers will be on head unit. as for batts ill run 2
> *


sounds like a recipe for a shitty sound....

you will HAVE to have good mids/highs and they will have to be run off of an amp... 22w from a hu will not get anywhere near close to hanging with a pair of 18s..


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 10 2008, 08:13 PM~9661598
> *sounds like a recipe for a shitty sound....
> 
> you will HAVE to have good mids/highs and they will have to be run off of an amp... 22w from a hu will not get anywhere near close to hanging with a pair of 18s..
> *


i have a 4 channel alpine i can use if need be. car comes stock with 4x6 for the dash that i already have a set of infinity references to replace them. i dunno how to make kick panels so those are out. 6x9s in boxes for mids some where?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jan 10 2008, 09:35 PM~9661852
> *i have a 4 channel alpine i can use if need be. car comes stock with 4x6 for the dash that i already have a set of infinity references to replace them. i dunno how to make kick panels so those are out. 6x9s in boxes for mids some where?
> *


You *will* need an amp powering your speakers. 1500+ watts of bass and 80 watts of mids and highs is going to be miserable. Your car only has 2 stock speakers?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ya the hearses im lookin at only have dash speakers.....do the dead need to hear music :dunno:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jan 10 2008, 11:02 PM~9662881
> *ya the hearses im lookin at only have dash speakers.....do the dead need to hear music :dunno:
> *


Do people who don't drive dead people around need hearses? lol


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jan 10 2008, 10:11 PM~9662976
> *Do people who don't drive dead people around need hearses? lol
> *


 :angry: yes


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

bump any more amp options


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well are you looking for a [email protected] amp? Or 2 [email protected] amps?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i wanna run both subs off one amp and subs are dual 2 ohm. so i want a amp that does atleast 1600 x 1 @.5 ohm and do it at 12 volts if possible :|


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jan 12 2008, 02:17 PM~9675835
> *i wanna run both subs off one amp and subs are dual 2 ohm. so i want a amp that does atleast 1600 x 1 @.5 ohm and do it at 12 volts if possible  :|
> *


lmao
you will be alot better off trying to find an amp that does 1600-2000w @ 2ohms......


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 12 2008, 07:27 PM~9677325
> *lmao
> you will be alot better off trying to find an amp that does 1600-2000w @ 2ohms......
> *


whats ur recommendations pit


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Kicker 1500.1 does [email protected] $350 shipped on techronics.com


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jan 12 2008, 02:17 PM~9675835
> *i wanna run both subs off one amp and subs are dual 2 ohm. so i want a amp that does atleast 1600 x 1 @.5 ohm and do it at 12 volts if possible  :|
> *


SAZ-1500d but you'll need to bring the voltage and the current...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

hes a gnub hed blow that amp all to hell


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 13 2008, 01:46 PM~9682090
> *hes a gnub hed blow that amp all to hell
> *


He's gotta do something running the subs he wants to run...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 13 2008, 01:44 PM~9682084
> *SAZ-1500d but you'll need to bring the voltage and the current...
> *


what about that kicker amp merc said?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jan 13 2008, 03:40 PM~9682663
> *what about that kicker amp merc said?
> *


that kicker amp will work


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 13 2008, 01:44 PM~9682084
> *SAZ-1500d but you'll need to bring the voltage and the current...
> *


so im lookin at what? high out put alt, and one of those kintek batts and? huge ass wire? like 0 gauge ?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

and whats best wire for current flow? 

ill be ordering all my stuff threw knukonceptz. whats gonna be the best quality in each of these categories?

recommendations on

rca's
power wire
battery terminals
speaker wire


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Like I said, I'd go with the Kicker.... $350 shipped, 1500 watts, 2 ohm load, warranty.

With that SAZ-1500D you'd have no warranty and you'd be spending $450+

Get yourself a h/o alternator, knukonceptz kolossus 1/0 gauge, and I'd get an hc2400 battery.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jan 13 2008, 07:07 PM~9683828
> *and whats best wire for current flow?
> 
> ill be ordering all my stuff threw knukonceptz. whats gonna be the best quality in each of these categories?
> ...


single run of 1/0 kolossus
1 underhood batt and 1 batt in rear POWERMASTER fuck kinetiks  
12ga speaker wire at a minimum


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 14 2008, 11:03 AM~9690083
> *single run of 1/0 kolossus
> 1 underhood batt and 1 batt in rear POWERMASTER fuck kinetiks
> 12ga speaker wire at a minimum
> *


i always run 12g. i knew id be running more then 1 batt show me this powermaster. and should the big 3 done be with the 1/0 or will a smaller wire be fine? like a 2 gauge


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

all power and grounds should be done with 1/0

http://www.powermastermotorsports.com/xs_power.html
the d3100 CRUSHES the kinetik 2400 in output
you can buy powermaster shit from jegs and summit racing


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 14 2008, 03:03 PM~9691956
> *all power and grounds should be done with 1/0
> 
> http://www.powermastermotorsports.com/xs_power.html
> ...


good shit. im on jegs.com now theres a view diff ones. do i want the Powermaster D5100R - 12V?


Powermaster D2400 - 12V
XS Power 12V AGM Battery Group 24 deep cycle battery 62.17 lbs *Amp/Hour: 87 Max Amps: 2000 10.24" L x 6.65" W x 8.31" H
12V

http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...powermaster+12v


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 14 2008, 03:03 PM~9691956
> *all power and grounds should be done with 1/0
> 
> http://www.powermastermotorsports.com/xs_power.html
> ...


good shit. im on jegs.com right now. heres the link and ones they offer.

http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...powermaster+12v


should i get the Powermaster D3100 - 12V? its the biggest they got. or would a smaller one work with that kicker amp that was suggested. or should i go for a different amp?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

id do the 2400 or 3100 underhood if you have the space


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

could i get away with a 3100 in car or no cuz the vapors? cuz i could fit the 2400 under the hood. and if i do either 1 do i still need 2 bats or will one of these suffice?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

double post :angry:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 14 2008, 02:03 PM~9691956
> *all power and grounds should be done with 1/0
> 
> http://www.powermastermotorsports.com/xs_power.html
> ...



ouch u got to play homeboy ..guess ill sell my interstates...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

now which rca's?  ill be ordering the shit tomarrow if everything goes right. and can the 3100 go IN a car


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

bump


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

the results are in. next check if its a bad amount im ordering my sundown 1500d :cheesy:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

got the 18" ssd in powered by MB Quart RAA2400. bridged at 4 ohms putting out "800 rms". box is 5 cubes sealed. im ordering my ports this week it dont sound to bad sealed for the time being. box is spray painted black for now cuz the can of textured black paint kept clogging the fuck up. i did what pit said and put the box on "legs" to let the end of the casket table under it. im gonna add one more layer to the top to flush mount the sub. sub and ports fire towards ceiling. and im fiberglassing the inside. box is 47x20x12. almost didnt fit in between the walls on the inside

this was after it was put together. top edges were routered after this was takin










* i fucked up and didnt calculate right :| didnt take wood thickness into consideration when i did this so after sub displacement box is 4.89 cu ft :uh: :banghead:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

can i just add polyfill to make up for most of the difference?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

and im doing 2 of these ports to tune it http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cf...tnumber=268-352


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

bump for polyfill


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

no polyfill in ported box!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

k.i fiberglassed the seems today. should i do all the interior walls with matt?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 26 2008, 06:53 PM~10740505
> *no polyfill in ported box!
> *


x2


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

.
i have to cover it still and make a beauty panel for the back and frons to cover the 2x4s that hold it above the table


----------

